# HD-A2 and home-authored DVDs



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

The other day, I burned a DVD using Ulead Movie Studio and then tried to play it on my HD-A2 but there was no sound.
As it turned out, I had to change the setting on the A2 for PCM audio instead of bitstream to get audio.
I never had to do that with my previous DVD player.
So, I'm wondering if anyone knows of a setting config for the A2 that would work for home-authored DVDs. Or, if there is a standard approach to burning DVDs so that I should have followed but didn't.

Thanks,


Mitch


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

PCM instead of bitstream. Sounds like how the DVD is enocded which makes sense if you're making it using home authoring tools. I have nothing new to offer, it's a good thing to know in case I ever hear of that situation again.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, it's definitely because the home-authored DVD is in PCM vs. bitstream. But, I'm surprised my old DVD player (a Toshiba 480i model) had no problems with home-authored DVDs, but the A2 needs to be told PCM instead of bitstream.


Mitch


----------

